# Spares for Craft Supplies combination chuck



## heronviewer (11 Oct 2014)

I want a couple of the accessories for a Craft Supplies combination chuck. I've just had a reply from the "Turner's Retreat" which I thought was the same firm, but obvoiously isn't, and they say they did not buy the chucks or the accessories from Craft Supplies when they took over.
Any ideas on where I could get these ? I do not want the complete standard chuck, just some extra accessories I didn't get when I purchased it.

Regards,
Robert.


----------



## nev (11 Oct 2014)

Hi
can't help with suppliers but it was also marketed as a Robert Sorby Precision Combination Chuck, or PCC and possibly a Record version too. I believe that it hasn't been made for many years now so you are unlikely to find any stockists of new parts. Auction sites are probably your best bet.


----------



## heronviewer (11 Oct 2014)

Thank you. I didn't know it had been sold under another name ! Sounds unlikely that I would find the accessories now. I've seen comlete chucks up for sale but I doubt if anyone who had the chuck would sell the accessories only. Maybe I should just get a modern chuck instead, although it still works well. Any suggestions ? It would have to fit an Arundal lathe.

Robert.


----------



## flh801978 (11 Oct 2014)

I have quite a lot of bits and pieces for these chucks let me know what you want
Ian


----------



## heronviewer (11 Oct 2014)

Thanks.

What I want are the 3 way split ring 1½" CH 847 and a filler ring CH 849

Have you got these for sale ? I would not want the filler ring if I can't find the other.
Robert.


----------



## flh801978 (11 Oct 2014)

Do you recognise the bits in this lot?
ian


----------



## heronviewer (11 Oct 2014)

The item at the bottom is a three way split ring but unfortunately it looks like a larger size. I don't see a filler ring there.

Thanks anyway.

Robert.


----------



## nev (11 Oct 2014)

link to manual here ... https://db.tt/SefA8OF4


----------



## heronviewer (11 Oct 2014)

Thanks for the manual link. I have the Craft Supplies one - interesting to see this one.

I have the 1¾" three way split ring and have measured it, putting the three parts into a tight circle with the larger diameters up. The centre hole measures one and five eights in diameter, so I expect the 1½" one would measure one and three eights 

Robert.


----------



## KimG (12 Oct 2014)

I have a few bits for this chuck too, I'll try and have a look in the next day or so to see if I can help.


----------



## KimG (15 Oct 2014)

I don't have either of the bits you are looking for Robert, I have the small 3 way split ring and the 1 3/4" but no filler plate or 1 1/2" SR.


----------



## heronviewer (15 Oct 2014)

Thanks for looking anyway.

I think I shall just update my chuck by replacing it with a modern one. Been looking at the Patriot and the Super Nova 2, but can't see much difference between them.

Robert.


----------



## KimG (15 Oct 2014)

No probs.

Patriot has a small advantage in that you can use the jaws in any order, Nova Jaws are numbered. They are both interchangeable too, I have the Patriot chuck, but also a set of nova Jaws that fit just fine. (The long nosed Patriot Jaws are in fact numbered, but this is so that they form a thread inside when attached correctly helping to secure a hold, it doesn't matter though if they are put on out of sequence if that feature isn't required)


----------



## heronviewer (15 Oct 2014)

Thanks for that information. Not much difference in price, so a Patriot. being Sheffield manufactured, would be the better one to go for.


----------



## Newturner (16 Feb 2015)

Ian
Are the spares in the picture for sale still?
I am trying to get hold of a 2" spigot /1 7/8" collet and also an adjustable collet which fits in the chuck. 
Appreciate if you could let me know.
Simon


----------



## Lons (18 Feb 2015)

Hi Simon
I thought I had one but just measured and it's a 3" collect and centre boss - shame!


----------



## Newturner (12 Apr 2015)

Hi. Sorry for the late reply. Yes it is, but many thanks for looking and measuring!
Simon.


----------



## ivor3648 (1 Apr 2019)

I am tryi g to get hold of the screw chuck bits for the combination chuck. Are the ones listed here still available?

Cheers


----------



## Johndc123 (7 Nov 2021)

flh801978 said:


> I have quite a lot of bits and pieces for these chucks let me know what you want
> Ian


hi im new here and just wondering if you have these chucks now , i am looking for accessories also 
regards
john


----------



## Johndc123 (7 Nov 2021)

flh801978 said:


> Do you recognise the bits in this lot?
> ian


do you still have these parts. im new here and am looking for some accessories for this chuck 
regards
john


----------



## flh801978 (8 Nov 2021)

No sorry long gone


----------



## RichardAdrian (15 Nov 2022)

Does anyone have a 3 1/2" expanding dovetail collet for a Craft Supplies Precision Combination Chuck to sell, please? One section of mine has just broken with a dig-in.


----------

